# Rotala 'pearl'???



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi, All!

I got a really funky-looking new plant, today. It wasn't labelled, but the guy who was working at the shop said it might be Rotala 'pearl'.

At first, I saw these and thought, "Oh gosh - a plant with chewed-up leaves..." Then I looked closer to see that they appeared healthy, and the leaves were about the same size as those of Hemianthus micranthemoides. Only difference was, these things stood straight up and the backs of the tiny leaves were pink.

See? It's the last album and there are only two photos. One of them is very blurry, but you can compare the size of the plant features against the dwarf lobelia right next to it. 
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/mizmo_naomi

Anybody here who can say for sure that these are Rotala 'pearl' and are they supposed to look like this? I certainly didn't buy these for aesthetics. But they were too bizarre to pass up .

-Naomi


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I looked in all five of the albums, but couldn't find the photos.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Naomi,

I can't find the pics on your album Either way it sounds kind of neat though


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

D'oh! Sorry, I did it again - it was still in "private" sharing mode. I changed it so you should be able to see it, now. Sorry 'bout that  .

-Naomi


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Naomi,
You're right. This definitely is a funky looking plant. So, is there anything worth while (besides this Rotala) in Albany's latest order?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

kinda looks like an unhealthy emmersed Rotala rotoundfolia. But i'm not sure?


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Deleted post


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Unfortunately, you can only see the images if they are posted on AB and if you are signed in at AB. 

Carlos


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh, no! So is my Rotala picture also not visible? I just got a reply about the image at AB. I guess I'll go and get rid of my post. Thanks. Oh, and if it doesn't work here either, I'll delete that too. 

 

-Naomi


----------

